# AISC Slenderness check for angles



## McEngr (Apr 2, 2012)

Equation E7-04 uses the b/t limit of 0.56 times the E/Fy squareroot while the table B4.1 uses 0.54. It seems to me that these should be the same number. Agree or not?


----------



## dakota_79 (Apr 2, 2012)

First, you're comparing apples and oranges. Table B4.1 Case 6 to which you refer is for the compression _element_ of a single angle in _flexure_ (not of a single angle in uniform compression). See case 5 above that for single angle legs in pure compression.

Second, section E7.1a (equation E7-4) does not apply to single angles. See section E7.1c.


----------



## McEngr (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Dakota. I'm embarrassed that I even asked that question.


----------



## dakota_79 (Apr 3, 2012)

Pffft - we've all been there before!


----------

